# Anyone Having Jaw Problems?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing jaw problems like clicking/popping sounds, or pain when opening the mouth too wide, let's say to bite into an apple or hero sandwich. 

For many years I had the click going on, with no pain.  Within the past year, I've had increased discomfort/pain when trying to open my mouth too wide.  I can work around it, and the pain is really minimal right now.  I don't want any treatments or surgeries, at least not at this point in time.

I've read some info on TMJ (Temporomandibular Joint Syndrome), and I think this may be the problem, maybe from favoring one side while chewing for many years.  Do any of you have similar symptoms, and if so, is there anything you do that helps?  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing jaw problems like clicking/popping sounds, or pain when opening the mouth too wide, let's say to bite into an apple or hero sandwich.
> 
> For many years I had the click going on, with no pain.  Within the past year, I've had increased discomfort/pain when trying to open my mouth too wide.  I can work around it, and the pain is really minimal right now.  I don't want any treatments or surgeries, at least not at this point in time.
> 
> I've read some info on TMJ (Temporomandibular Joint Syndrome), and I think this may be the problem, maybe from favoring one side while chewing for many years.  Do any of you have similar symptoms, and if so, is there anything you do that helps?  Thanks for any advice.



I've had that happen SB but not regularly.  I hate it when it happens, so I can't imagine if it did it all the time


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

ohmygosh, this is an old post, LOL!!  Geesh, hope it went away!!


----------



## Ina (Apr 14, 2014)

Sea, My granddaughter has TMJ. The dental college she was going to were talking surgery, and $10,000. Her jaw had finally locked up, and she was juicing her food. Several sources suggested she see a chiropractor. This helped her considerably for a couple of years. Now, it's time for the surgery, and she was able to save up the money for it.
But, the dentist feel that if she had started with the chiropractic treatments at an earlier stage of her TMJ, she might have avoided the surgery.
Have you considered is option?


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

That's one I never would have thought of, chiro for that! Thanks Ina, should it ever happen to me


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Ina, I've heard that a chiropractor may help, and I would try that before surgery for sure.  It hasn't bothered me that much, as I've learned not to aggravate it by opening my mouth too wide, or doing aggressive chewing on that side.  No Dagwood hero sandwiches for me anymore, LOL!  Anyway, I've learned to work around it, and it's working for me.  Haven't had pain or anything for a long time.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 14, 2014)

I have that happen on occasion but nothing serious.  You just want to be very careful and don't stretch TOO far or

the joint might slip out of place.  Drs. and EMTs usually know how to slip it back in place.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

Man, I noticed I can't stretch anything too far  I noticed my ribs doing a weird thing if I stretch too far, like it wants to pop right outa there like "alien", LOL!!


----------



## happycanuk (Apr 14, 2014)

I used to get that, and the dentist told me there is a disk in there that slips, and that there was probably arthritis in there.  I had it for a very long time, starting when I was in my 20's.  It would come and go.  Sometimes, I just could not open my mouth very wide at all.  I was talking to my chiro about 4 yrs ago, and he said he could do something for that.  I had a couple of treatments and it hasn't bothered me since.  They just tap it with that little gizmo they use.  Didn't hurt at all, and the benefit has been 100%.  

My daughter had TMJ, and had to wear a splint for a year.  It worked as well, but took a long time.  Didn't know about the chiro treatment at the time, or I would have started there.


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 15, 2014)

I have TMD (when the TMJ is dysfunctional.)  My TMJ was dislocated in an accident and would not capture on closing.  I went to many dentists and doctors, after MRI & CT scan to confirm the dx.  I still have a hard time chewing some things but I decided to not have the recommended surgery because they would have had to break a bone to fix it.  Other treatments are available and the most popular is an appliance that you wear all night or sometimes day and night.  I tried them but they didn't help me.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 1, 2014)

I never would have thought about a chiropractor for TMJ. Good suggestion.

I have had mild to severe problems with it throughout my life with no professional intervention.

I have used heat to alleviate pain.


----------

